# whining/humming alternator



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi.
Alternator on my 1992 sentra (with approx. 65000miles) began to make whining noise today. The noise fluctuates along with engine RPM. The noise sounds like electric vacuum cleaner, or some of those aftermarket/rebuilt alternator from local parts store.

Does this mean the alternator is on its way out? I checked the voltage while idling and it still charges 13-14V. 

Should I wait a little longer to see if alternator will make more noise or stops charging?

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like it's dying. Get it replaced ASAP.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmm...your saying the sounds like an electrical vacuum cleaner and fluctuates with RMP...
Most likely its the mechanical properties of the alternator. Meaning its wear and tear of the wires/bolts inside bearings etc. Theres no way you can do this yourself! Yup...I agree with surfin.

In my opinion you should get a new alternator!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for your reply!

Now, as for the replacement alternator, I know genuine Nissan parts is the way to go. However, I'm also interested in purchasing one from Checker or other parts store which comes with LIFETIME warranty. And its much cheaper than buying from Nissan too. I did buy starter from Checker in the past and its been working great.(also with lifetime warranty)

Any comment on this?

Thanks again!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Buy it, although i would agree that genuine nissan parts are better, the con to this is no lifetime warranty. The one from Checker is good for that, just think, change it enough you could do them in about half a hour round trip.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

Yep itz gona die. Happened to me 2wice.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Same here, it's going on you. Hopefully you don't have to replace the battery and the terminals like I did in the '93. I acutally got one from Advanced Autoparts. Not bad. I like it. It's been in my wifes car for 2 years no problems. We'll see how it holds up over time.


----------

